# New 21rs--insurance Recommendation?



## GoForIt (Mar 1, 2006)

Three weeks to go before my (first) new Outback trailer arrives. Any special insurance you guys recommend? Anything to avoid? Thanks! sunny


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Many will say go for the RV specific insurance from Progressive, AON, Foremost and others. They give full replacement value, may cover contents, attachments, and trip coverange. I checked them all and for around $500 per year I decided to go with my auto carrier for $150.


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

We just stuck with our auto carrier (State Farm). They cover full replacement cost and it was significantly cheaper than RV specific insurance that I found on the web. We pay 248 annually for our 21rs.


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

GEICO advertises that they will save you 15% on car insurance. I checked them out shortly after USAA raised their rates due to the hurricanes and on my two vehicles plus the OB, I saved over 50%!! That was even counting the hurricne damage losses I filed. They offer full replacement, road side assistance, rental reimbursement, and towing. I did keep my homeowners with USAA though. GEICO offers it, but my rural address doesn't show up in their database.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If you deal with a reputable independant agent, I'd check with them for the deals. In CT, not all insurance companies will cover RV's. My regular auto carrier is one of them. He did some looking, and the cheapest insurance he could find that still provided full replacement value, as well as all the other extras was through Progressive, and runs me $344 a year. It has stayed at that price every year we've had the trailer, and he checks every year to see if he can find it cheaper.

Tim


----------



## Henry (Feb 22, 2006)

If you have a Costco executive membership ($100 a year) you have access to the American express insurance they offer.

Overall including my house, two cars, and TT it's a bargain. It more than pays for the $100 you shell out for the membership.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay, let me get on my soapbox again









First, run a search on this subject. There is a lot of info already out there as this topic seems to get discussed once a week or so.

I agree with Tim, if you have an insurance agent, call them and see what they advise. That is why you have one, for their knowledge. If they are reputable, they are only going to look out for your best interest.

Make sure, IN WRITING, that you get FULL REPLACEMENT COST COVERAGE! I can not emphasize this enough!! Someone on here just had their Outback burn up after only owning for 9 mths







, and if he didnt have replacement coverage he would have been up a creek with no paddle. Most auto policies do not have this coverage, and in the event of a loss you will get paid ACV, which drops drastically as soon as you leave the dealers lot.

And lastly, Congrats on you purchase!! I hope you have years of camping enjoyment!

Okay, I am getting off my soapbox now action

PS: have you figured out that I am an insurance agent yet??


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> I agree with Tim, if you have an insurance agent, call them and see what they advise. That is why you have one, for their knowledge. If they are reputable, they are only going to look out for your best interest.
> [snapback]109340[/snapback]​


However, if the company or companies the agent represents don't offer a full RV-style policy, then they probably won't recommend one (if the agent has a hammer, probably everything he sees is a nail). Or, as in the case of Farmers, the Farmers RV policy is about 2-3X that of Progressive or AON (Oregon 12 months ago, your mileage may vary).

Ed


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

campmg said:


> Many will say go for the RV specific insurance from Progressive, AON, Foremost and others. ... I checked them all and for around $500 per year I decided to go with my auto carrier for $150.
> [snapback]109230[/snapback]​


The difference between the auto policies and the RV policies seem to vary _*wildly *_by state, or perhaps even ZIP code within a state. So, you'll need to do your own research for your specific situation.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Grunt0311 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Tim, if you have an insurance agent, call them and see what they advise.Â That is why you have one, for their knowledge.Â If they are reputable, they are only going to look out for your best interest.
> ...


Larry, that is why you need to specifically ask if it is a Full Replacement Cost policy. If it is not, ask if they can get one. If not, I would suggest looking for another INDEPENDANT agent that has access to multiple companies. Any reputable INDEPENDANT agent should have access to a company that will write it. Also, there is a big difference between states on insurance premiums. If you want cheap insurance (aka cheap coverage) go ahead and just add to your auto policy. If you want to protect your investment, atleast until you amount you owe has fallen below the current value, then get the Replacement Cost Plan.
Bill


----------



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

Gotta go with my fellow Jarhead Grunt on this one. I am the one who lost my camper in a fire. We had the full replacement coverage through Progressive, around 350/yr. Had we not had that the insurance would not have even been enough to pay off the loan. With it, I was able to go from a 25rss to a 28rsds with no money out of pocket. I was a bit surprised when I saw how much the insurance was, but after my experiences this month, I will never be without it. Progressive was an absolute plpeasure to deal with during the whole process, they were very understanding, quick to respond to all questions, and very quick to start the replacement process.
Brent


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Our Raptor with full coveres only runs us about $340 through AON. The difference in coverage vs. standard is huge in my book and worth the extra cost. They have a very informative link that explains the differences so you can ask your agent how their coverage compares. http://aonrecreation.com/


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

GoForIt said:


> Three weeks to go before my (first) new Outback trailer arrives. Any special insurance you guys recommend? Anything to avoid? Thanks! sunny
> [snapback]109224[/snapback]​


I have mine through National Interstate Insurance, affiliate of AON. Whatever you do make sure you get full relacement cost coverage whether the unit is being towed, stored or in camping mode.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I use Farmers (I know others say this isn't the right coverage...but works for me...Outback is paid off) and it costs me ~$100 a year with a $200 deductible.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Our Raptor with full coveres only runs us about $340 through AON. The difference in coverage vs. standard is huge in my book and worth the extra cost. They have a very informative link that explains the differences so you can ask your agent how their coverage compares. http://aonrecreation.com/
> [snapback]109420[/snapback]​


Great link YGuy! It shows that there is more of a difference than most people think. The campsite liability, and personal property (things you put in the trailer) are important coverages you dont get on your auto policy.


----------

